# Driver for Toshiba e-Studio 16s for win-7



## cpcbmurthy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hai,

Pls provide driver for Toshiba e-Studio 16s for win-7.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Here is the download site for the Toshiba drivers.
If there isn't a driver for Win7, try a Vista driver:

Drivers | Support | Toshiba Copiers


----------



## cpcbmurthy (Mar 31, 2011)

I tried to install vista driver

While installing it is showing parameter incorrect in a small window. After click OK button, the installation was completed successfully. But, it is not working.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You didn't say whether your OS was 64 Bit or 32 Bit Windows 7? Toshiba Driver, the second one is 32 Bit Vista, and the Third one is 64 bit.


----------



## cpcbmurthy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi spunk.funk,

From the Toshiba Drivers, I tried with 32 bit driver for eStudio-16s, but not workied. My OS is Win-7 32bit.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The available drivers pre-date Vista SP1.

Try Vista compatibility mode install - HOW TO: Install a Hardware Device Driver using Compatibility Mode


----------

